# Mold Question



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

I just received a box of PSD4 - box code Oct 15. Opened to find what I believe is mold. Looking for expert opinions. About 2/3s of the box looks to be effected.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Take it for what it's worth (my noob status) that appears to be mold. Looks textured and uneven pattern. I'd contact the vendor about replacing the box.

Hopefully one of the old timers will chime in to give their opinion.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

White and fuzzy. .looks like mold from here. @TCstr8 is right content the vendor. . They might tell you to just wipe it off, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes, it's most definitely mold. White mold. Relatively innocuous and can be wiped off, though I still wouldn't expose my other cigars to them.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

That is indeed mold, but not too bad. Wipe them down with a paper towel moistened with distilled water.

Almost all vendors will call that plume, and refuse to replace them.

I would also wipe the cigar box interior with pure grain alcohol, and let it dry. 

Finally, I would keep the box out of my humidor. Make a tuppedore for it.

Edit: if the mold is in the foot of the cigars, the problem is more serious.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

bpegler said:


> That is indeed mold, but not too bad. Wipe them down with a paper towel moistened with distilled water.
> 
> Almost all vendors will call that plume, and refuse to replace them.
> 
> ...


Ditto.

Don't smoke if the mold is in the foot. Bad respiratory problems can occur that could require hospitalization.

I'd also freeze them.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

I see this kind of mold at my b&m. In fact, walked in their humidor yesterday to pick up a smoke, and more than a few cigars, mostly cubans, in different boxes had this type of white mold. I always stay away from those. He keeps his rh at 70%, at least that's what his hygro was showing. Are cubans more susceptible to mold growth?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Vader1974 said:


> I just received a box of PSD4 - box code Oct 15. Opened to find what I believe is mold. Looking for expert opinions. About 2/3s of the box looks to be effected.


Yup as all the guys here have already said its mold for sure. I like to call it Cuban Penicillin.:laugh2: I have smoked many a moldy cigar in my day.:surprise:
Wipe em off and enjoy:vs_cool:


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't think there's anything inherent about Cuban tobacco that makes it more susceptible to mold. My thought is the thousands of miles and weeks in non-temperature controlled transit they take to get to us (especially in the U.S.) is the culprit.


- MG


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

talisker10 said:


> I see this kind of mold at my b&m. In fact, walked in their humidor yesterday to pick up a smoke, and more than a few cigars, mostly cubans, in different boxes had this type of white mold. I always stay away from those. He keeps his rh at 70%, at least that's what his hygro was showing. Are cubans more susceptible to mold growth?


I don't think 70% RH is unusual for B&M's. The high incidence of mold on your local shop's Cubans can probably be traced to his supplier. It would particularly make sense if they have a different supplier for NC's and those aren't showing mold (other than maybe a few that picked it up from the CC's).

But, what kind of retailer just lets moldy cigars just sit there in their humidor? You need to have a talk with them.


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the information. Vendor suggested just wiping off, or I could go through a drawn out return policy. 

After wiping them off, there is little to no evidence of the mold. I am going to freeze and keep in a separate humi.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad this topic was brought up. Hadn't checked my storage coolidor yet this spring and a found 3 dressed boxes of RASS and SCC had mold. All boxes were frozen prior to storage, there were other dress boxes and cabs near the infected boxes that are fine, RH is 65 and boxes were from different vendors. Haven't had mold in the humi's or Coolidors so this was unexpected. Cleaned them up and had to toss a half dozen SCC with mold in the foot. 

Thanks for the wake up call.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yup as all the guys here have already said its mold for sure. I like to call it Cuban Penicillin.:laugh2: I have smoked many a moldy cigar in my day.:surprise:
> Wipe em off and enjoy:vs_cool:


Lol Tony....Cuban Penicillin....I'm stealing that one.

Moldy cigars from a Vendor just gives me the shakes and that photo is certainly a testament to what they look like....particularly with a Cigar of that popularity. I'd take that picture...forward it and get me a new box from the Vendor because that's not what you paid for....but that's me. You have the option to accept or deny it....when I buy a set of tires I expect all 4 of them to be in great shape...not having 1 or 2 that have been driven 20K miles with wear on them. It's a biatch being a perfectionist.:smile2::smile2:


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Lol Tony....Cuban Penicillin....I'm stealing that one.
> 
> Moldy cigars from a Vendor just gives me the shakes and that photo is certainly a testament to what they look like....particularly with a Cigar of that popularity. I'd take that picture...forward it and get me a new box from the Vendor because that's not what you paid for....but that's me. You have the option to accept or deny it....when I buy a set of tires I expect all 4 of them to be in great shape...not having 1 or 2 that have been driven 20K miles with wear on them. It's a biatch being a perfectionist.:smile2::smile2:


Some of these vendors are a PITA. They will insist it's plume no matter what. SOP for most on line vendors. If you push the issue to far as some people have done,you won't be able to buy from that vendor again. Unless the mold is prevalent in the foot of the cigar and you take and forward pictures of that mold,your best bet it to wipe,segregate and smoke em. Is that fair for vendors to do this,probably not. But it is what it is


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

avitti said:


> Some of these vendors are a PITA. They will insist it's plume no matter what. SOP for most on line vendors. If you push the issue to far as some people have done,you won't be able to buy from that vendor again. Unless the mold is prevalent in the foot of the cigar and you take and forward pictures of that mold,your best bet it to wipe,segregate and smoke em. Is that fair for vendors to do this,probably not. But it is what it is


I agree with you....which is why I have established relationships with my Vendors who know me and work with me. When buying CC's from a Vendor w/o establishing that relationship then yes....one becomes caught in the system of what's fair and what isn't fair. There is always the option of cancelling the order/returning it and getting your money back and having the Vendor blackball you...but at the end of the day I don't want to be associated with any Vendor who isn't honorable esp. when sufficient evidence has been given. To those who want CC's....validate and vet the Vendor....get a name so that YOU can establish that relationship. When I make an order I tell my guy to take one cigar from each box and keep it...that ensures both of us are pleased.:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Cigary said:


> I agree with you....which is why I have established relationships with my Vendors who know me and work with me. When buying CC's from a Vendor w/o establishing that relationship then yes....one becomes caught in the system of what's fair and what isn't fair. There is always the option of cancelling the order/returning it and getting your money back and having the Vendor blackball you...but at the end of the day I don't want to be associated with any Vendor who isn't honorable esp. when sufficient evidence has been given. To those who want CC's....validate and vet the Vendor....get a name so that YOU can establish that relationship. When I make an order I tell my guy to take one cigar from each box and keep it...that ensures both of us are pleased.:vs_cool:


I just ask for a visual inspection of the cigars especially in the summer months. If i can avoid ordering in the summer i usually do that as well.With the fine Havana tobacco of 14 flying off the shelves,i'm probably breaking that rule in the coming weeks ahead.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

avitti said:


> I just ask for a visual inspection of the cigars especially in the summer months. If i can avoid ordering in the summer i usually do that as well.With the fine Havana tobacco of 14 flying off the shelves,i'm probably breaking that rule in the coming weeks ahead.


I hear ya....when I see a sale on what I love that's when I pull the trigger no matter what time of year. When my guy takes a cigar from "pettycigars" he's really diligent in processing my order as he does the same thing..visual inspection...take the good ones and leaving out the "marginal" ones. What he sends to me is like the cream of the crop....no flaws at all...( damn auto correct put in flies 3 times )


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys you know what Gary says is right! You spent your hard earned scratch they should be perfect!:wink2:

Vit is also right there are a couple of vendors that swear its plume.:frown2:

Its a tough call sometimes but bottom line here is.
And the end of the day you must be happy with your purchase.
Any vendor who is not willing to see to that.
Do i have to say the words!:vs_laugh:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Wipe em off and smoke em. Unless it's growing into the foot (open end) you shan't have a problem. Won't be able to tell it was even there in the first place. I hate returning stuff, so that's my route. Your call.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Wipe em off and smoke em. Unless it's growing into the foot (open end) you shan't have a problem. Won't be able to tell it was even there in the first place. I hate returning stuff, so that's my route. Your call.


+1

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Do most of you experienced CC buyers prefer to have your boxes opened & inspected or closed with seals intact ? Does long time personal experience with a particular vendor impact your decision on this ? Have you purchased cigars that were inspected by your vendor & by you, frozen by you, and some time later developed mold anyway ? Does freezing kill mold ? Thanks

P.S. - I was recently doing background research on several vendors. I found posts (not this forum) indicating that two of the vendors used the same warehouse and that they had mold problems. I need to do more research to see if what was posted indicates a real trend. I've never purchased from the vendors mentioned in the posts I read.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I always choose to have my boxes opened and inspected.

Mold problems are more common with tubos, I personally wouldn't buy tubos that hadn't been inspected.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Just got a deal on some tubos, 7 or so out of the 25 had light mold on them. Wiped them off, and off to the fridge then freezer for a 4-5 day nap.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

TCstr8 said:


> Just got a deal on some tubos, 7 or so out of the 25 had light mold on them. Wiped them off, and off to the fridge then freezer for a 4-5 day nap.


My last box of tubos had about the same ratio of mold.

MHO, tubes are great for transportation and gifting, not so good for storage. I keep my empty tubos in a Hawkador with a boveda and only put the cigars in them when I take them on the road.

Humid environment, next to no air exchange, relatively warm temperatures -- eventually all of them will be penicillin.

- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Vader1974 said:


> I just received a box of PSD4 - box code Oct 15. Opened to find what I believe is mold. Looking for expert opinions. About 2/3s of the box looks to be effected.


Thems is some Purdy SEEGARS!
Nice dark wrappers they look yummy.
That's just Cuban Penicillin:vs_laugh:


----------

